# Boajem The Final OOTS.



## pondman (Nov 20, 2014)

I took delivery of this yesterday and nearly fell over when I opened the box.
Pics are a bit naff, I've knackered my arm and had trouble with one handed photography.
I absolutely love this !!





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Big plans for this one  


Massive thanks to Al for all the stuff I managed to get from him


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow that is killer!


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 20, 2014)

Holy shit, dude. That is amazing!


----------



## monkeybike (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it hydrodipped?


----------



## metaldoggie (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## monkeybike (Nov 20, 2014)

I answer my own question: yes it is

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/p...z6ISCXTygmKDoz4FvyZkFuLcGTKoIhNA=w443-h591-nc


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 20, 2014)

Goddamn motherfucker!!  Looking forward to seeing what this'll turn into.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't even. If you make a wenge and padauk neck for this I think the site will implode.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 20, 2014)

No words to describe what i feel....


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> I don't even. If you make a wenge and padauk neck for this I think the site will implode.



Or maybe padauk and gaboon ebony.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 21, 2014)

DUDE! SERIOUSLY!!!

I have nothing but giddy feelings, just waiting to see what you do with this bad boy.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow that is an impressive finish. Snake inlays?


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 21, 2014)

Tree of life......... replaced with Serpent of Death Fretboard? 

Can't wait to see what you do with this.


----------



## androponic (Nov 21, 2014)

I am going to be watching this build for sure. After seeing most of Ponds other builds this one is going to be totally killer for sure. Sweet!!


----------



## pettymusic (Nov 21, 2014)

WOW! Scrapping brain matter from my monitor so I can enjoy another look at this!!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not typically a fan of snakeskin. But this one has won me over.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 21, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> Serpent of Death Fretboard?



YES!

Only I think you mean to say 'Serpent of Deth'


----------



## pondman (Nov 22, 2014)

We have a mind reader...Black Mastodon is spot on with my choice for the neck.
The neck will be Wenge and Padauk but with a multi lam sandwich on the scarf joint. I'm also considering using my last piece of Black Palmira for the fret board  I'm not a big fan of over done inlays so that has to be decided yet 

I'm really stoked to get on with this but I need to finish the other stuff...
Rustic Pig
EVH Line Art
Fanned Fireman
GMC Jem
Neon Universe
SG 7

How does this happen ? 

Plus a friend is calling today with a Les Paul in 2 pieces ( I probably wont be in )


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh, the Devil's fingerboard will look interesting on here.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 22, 2014)

Mother of god. This is incredible.


----------



## neun Arme (Nov 23, 2014)

That top is awesome!!


----------



## pondman (Nov 25, 2014)

Finished work early today and got the itch to start a neck for this.







Padauk and ginger minge.






Sorted some lighter colored Wenge.






17 pieces in all.











Off we go


----------



## immortalx (Nov 25, 2014)

The perfect wood combo for that body!  Looks tasty man!
What's that other big sandwich for?


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 25, 2014)

From the way the pieces are staggered, it looks like he's going for one of those trippy laminated scarf joints.

This is going to be righteous.


----------



## pondman (Nov 25, 2014)

^ Correct .


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 25, 2014)

immortalx said:


> The perfect wood combo for that body!  Looks tasty man!
> What's that other big sandwich for?


For eating, silly.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 25, 2014)

I was going to , but then I 'ed

Ray


----------



## pondman (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments 
Ooh Elray 

I just dropped Pondcat  off for a serious operation which could kill him so its touch and go untill 3 o clock. I'll crack on with this neck to take my mind off things.


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 26, 2014)

Hope Pondcat has got on OK!!! 


Look forward to more on this build as I do with all of them! Seriously epic snakeskin!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 26, 2014)

Good luck Pondcat.


----------



## jwade (Nov 26, 2014)

I hope things go well for Pondcat. One of mine is very sick right now, it sucks so much.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Nov 26, 2014)

This looks really awesome! I think I want to get a guitar done in the hydrographic.

Does the body need to be primed first? I have a Perle body that is raw wood I'm just not sure of the process, thanks! and great work as usual!

And also I hope pondcat is doing well, my German Shepherd has a tumor that we need to have removed and I'm more afraid for her than she is so good luck!


----------



## pondman (Nov 26, 2014)

He's back   he's spark out after the anesthetic.
Thanks for the well wishes.

Moving on ...





Fuel up first


----------



## immortalx (Nov 26, 2014)

OMG I'm dying to see that neck carved 

Scarf joint scale:

1-Novice
2-Intermediate
3-Advanced
4-Pondman


----------



## Taylor (Nov 26, 2014)

Glad to hear the Pondcat is okay!!! Another beautiful build, that scarf joint is going to look great!


----------



## pondman (Nov 26, 2014)

DiezelMonster said:


> This looks really awesome! I think I want to get a guitar done in the hydrographic.
> 
> Does the body need to be primed first? I have a Perle body that is raw wood I'm just not sure of the process, thanks! and great work as usual!
> 
> And also I hope pondcat is doing well, my German Shepherd has a tumor that we need to have removed and I'm more afraid for her than she is so good luck!



I'll ask Al but he wasn't impressed with the Co he did it with and they were an established Co at H dipping so I have a few things to sort with the body.
He did say he wouldn't recommend it on a geetar  but to be honest I don't give a f~~ck because I have the serious hots for this one.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Nov 26, 2014)

Good to hear about Pondcat. And I can't wrap my head around regular scarf joints, nevermind the wizardry you pulled off with this one.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 26, 2014)

That neck is gonna look insane when carved. I'm excited to see it! Also, glad to hear your cat is ok


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 27, 2014)

That scarf joint.






Makes me wish plexiglass/acrylic fretboards were a thing. Then again you'd be seeing a ton of glue. Someone should get on this. Were are the SSO engineers?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad to hear about Pondcat's successful surgery! So is the next guitar just gonna be scarf joint pieces glued together like that? Because I totally think you are crazy/awesome enough to pull that off and to want to do it in the first place.


----------



## pondman (Nov 27, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Glad to hear about Pondcat's successful surgery! So is the next guitar just gonna be scarf joint pieces glued together like that? Because I totally think you are crazy/awesome enough to pull that off and to want to do it in the first place.



Thanks, he's back to eating wood chipping in me workshop again 
I've got something even more crazy than that planned for a mad multi lam body I got from Al.

Stay tuned.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 29, 2014)

pondman said:


>





That neck&#8230; its the 9th wonder of the world I tells ye!

Glad Pondcats still able to rock  most metal cat ever!

Pondman, it scares me when you say you have something even MORE insane planned for the Multilam body&#8230; how much more instance can you get?

&#8230; Wait, don't answer that


----------



## pondman (Dec 10, 2014)

P1000365 by

P1000366 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/128113482


----------



## metaldoggie (Dec 10, 2014)

You sir, continue to amaze.
The inlays remind me of Beetlejuice


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 10, 2014)

Just... HOW???


----------



## DredFul (Dec 11, 2014)

We are not worthy!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 11, 2014)

WOW! I'm loving that FB!


----------



## immortalx (Dec 11, 2014)

Great idea+great execution, yep that's Pondman


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 11, 2014)

that fretboard


----------



## House74 (Dec 11, 2014)

Holy f*[email protected] pondman, I cant wait to see this finished. That fret board is nothing short of artwork.

EDIT: Also happy to hear pondcat is back in the game now


----------



## jwade (Dec 11, 2014)

That's got a friggin DNA strand look to it. Awesome.


----------



## pondman (Dec 15, 2014)

Small update.
Level and polish.



DSC_0159 by

DSC_0161 by

P1000372 by

P1000373 by

P1000376 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## immortalx (Dec 15, 2014)

OMFG that close up of the fretboard is a real piece of art! 
Am I seeing ball end frets too?


----------



## pondman (Dec 17, 2014)

Started to shape the neck.



P1000385 by

P1000386 by

P1000390 by

P1000387 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## immortalx (Dec 17, 2014)

If that's not the definition of beauty then I don't know what it is


----------



## Renkenstein (Dec 17, 2014)

Holy shitballz, that's beautiful!


----------



## mathloss (Dec 17, 2014)

are... you... kidding... me...
one is not enough





and I can only put 25 of them...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## skeels (Dec 17, 2014)

skeels needs a drink


----------



## pondman (Dec 17, 2014)

immortalx said:


> OMFG that close up of the fretboard is a real piece of art!
> Am I seeing ball end frets too?



Not really but close.


----------



## Renkenstein (Dec 17, 2014)

skeels said:


> skeels needs a drink




Renk needs a cigarette.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 18, 2014)

Wrapping the scarf multiple times for the cold season, I see... 

It's a very handsome build, gotta say.


----------



## vansinn (Dec 18, 2014)

The Like button needs an Über designator upgrade.
Tough being a newcomer in this trade..

EDIT: And then I scrolled back to see the neck.
Should've taken the blue pill this evening and left it to blissful ignorance. Where's my rabbit hole, where's Alice, can hardly even locate Kansas..


----------



## pondman (Dec 28, 2014)

I did a crazy photo copy snake theme and fixed it on and managed to lacquer it. It took me ages and I thought it looked great.
I looked at it the next day and hated it and sanded the whole thing off.

So moving on...
I got a piece of Snakewood veneer and dyed it and left it unsanded ( showing the 3d scale like effect). Now this I do like.
Should be finished soon.



P1000400 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## CaptainD00M (Dec 29, 2014)

Well that




's

Seriously though that scarf joint  and the fretboard. Cant wait to see this thing done Pondman.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## pondman (Jan 7, 2015)

Just waiting for a few parts. Should be done this week.



P1000411 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## DredFul (Jan 7, 2015)

Dang!


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jan 7, 2015)

Moader Faker. That looks great!


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 7, 2015)

Hot damn that neck! that body! All of dat!


----------



## immortalx (Jan 8, 2015)

I just shit my pants


----------



## pondman (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry for the delay folks. All sorts of shit has been going on around pond mansions.

I'll get some proper pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Renkenstein (Feb 27, 2015)

GAAAAAWWWWWWWWWD!!! That's beautiful. Welcome back, fella!


----------



## mikolo (Feb 27, 2015)

Incredible


----------



## pettymusic (Feb 27, 2015)

Freakin' stunning!!!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 28, 2015)

This is AMAZING! I'm eager to see this thing in all of its glory!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2015)

We demand a proper NGD thread! That is far to amazing to languish at the end of a build thread!


----------



## Obstsalat (Feb 28, 2015)

this is like Esp-customshop-level! I am truly amazed!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 28, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> Why can you only like things once


----------



## pondman (Feb 28, 2015)

NGD over in Standard Guitars.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 28, 2015)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG is the only noise I can make looking at this.. incredible work braj


----------



## pondman (Mar 13, 2015)

Wrong thread. Woops.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Mar 15, 2015)

That's got to be one of the coolest Jems out there man! 
Love the multiple scarfs on the neck and the timbers you used compliment the Boa pattern so well. Just top notch work all around! Beauty


----------

